# 2.7t / 2.7



## ParkPass (Nov 26, 2009)

High guys








my question is
are the 2.7t from lets say the Audi all road basically the same engine as the 2.7 from lets say the VW passat 4 motion v6???

if so, i should be able to bolt on the turbo kit from the audi to the VW??
thanks for any help in advance, there is not much to go off in the V6 forum for the passat, that i have found!
cheers


----------



## ParkPass (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 2.7t / 2.7 (ParkPass)*

no 0ne?


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: 2.7t / 2.7 (ParkPass)*

In theory you probably could, but why not just get a 2.7t?
The 2.7T has built internals. The heads on the Passat 2.8 have bigger exhaust ports, so some work on the exhaust manifolds has to be done. Plus then you'd need the intake manifold, all the intercooler piping, fueling etc.
I'm pretty sure in the long run, you'd be better, and cheaper off, just finding a 2.7t longblock and swapping it in. I know that has been done before, there was a 2wd Passat wagon with a 2.7t in it from Quebec a few years ago kicking around the boards here.
Also, you could just trade your Passat for a B5 S4 avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They go for around 11-12k these days.

_Modified by Jurjen at 3:29 PM 2-3-2010_


_Modified by Jurjen at 3:29 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## ParkPass (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks man, i need to do a little more research and this is gonna help guide me through that!
Looking to get a sleeper going with the VW!
;>


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (ParkPass)*

Also , people have been swapping Vr6-turbos into their S4's, 034 Motorsports sells components to make the swap do-able.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=097Ao_x8MEA


----------

